# Slow 'n Steady Fall 2013 (Maryland Competition)



## flee135 (Oct 4, 2013)

http://union.cubingusa.com/slownsteadyfall2013/index.php

If you're wondering about the name, the University of Maryland's mascot is the terrapin. Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## cityzach (Oct 5, 2013)

flee135 said:


> If you're wondering about the name, the University of Maryland's mascot is the terrapin. Slow and steady wins the race!



My middle school mascot was the terrapin


----------



## flee135 (Oct 9, 2013)

Bumpity.

For those of you interested in coming, but don't have access to PayPal, I can collect money from you at CSP Fall 2013 this weekend if you are coming and waive your registration that way. If you are wondering why I have PayPal set up in the first place, it's because getting permission to collect money at the venue is pretty complicated at this venue, so I figured it'd be easier to avoid that altogether and have registration be paid online.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 10, 2013)

I couldn't go to CSP (), but perhaps this weekend could work. If all goes as planned, I'll also have my driver's license by then, so I might be able to drive myself if my parents can't take me...
Also, awesome events!


----------



## uvafan (Oct 10, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> I couldn't go to CSP (), but perhaps this weekend could work. If all goes as planned, I'll also have my driver's license by then, so I might be able to drive myself if my parents can't take me...
> Also, awesome events!



 Hope you can go long time no see!


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 11, 2013)

Why did I not know about CSP Spring earlier. I could have made arrangements. Would have been my first comp. 

But I suppose I might be able to make this.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 19, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Hope you can go long time no see!



It's been over a year since I've been to a competition 

"Perhaps" has turned into "most likely, but not definite enough to register"


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 19, 2013)

Is there a TPS limit since it's called Slow 'n Steady?


----------



## flee135 (Oct 19, 2013)

We're considering giving certificates to fastest sup-30 average, sup-60 average, etc 

I just updated the registration fee. You can now register at the door, but the prices will be higher, and this could have been good money that you spent on lunch and parking. Be prepared to pay for parking, by the way. Check the travel tab for more info. The reason I didn't have at-door registration before was because it wasn't allowed, but I suppose I can collect money without the school knowing. Just don't tell anybody!


----------



## chris410 (Oct 22, 2013)

Slow and steady? Sounds perfect considering I rarely cube anymore! (not by choice). It has been a while, I am looking forward to this!


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 22, 2013)

flee135 said:


> We're considering giving certificates to fastest sup-30 average, sup-60 average, etc



I'm not coming, but I just want to say I think that's a great idea! You should totally do it.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 22, 2013)

So... If I know that I won't win in the finals, can I try for a 60.00 flat?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm coming (although I have been too lazy to sign up so far).

PS: please start putting people through for the next round earlier this time 

PPS: y u do 2 rounds of 4x4 and none of OH


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 22, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> So... If I know that I won't win in the finals, can I try for a 60.00 flat?



That would destroy the whole purpose of why the certificates are given.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 23, 2013)

You might also want to consider giving a certificate to the fastest first time competitor in 3x3  It would be a great way for them to enjoy their first comp


----------



## flee135 (Oct 23, 2013)

JustinJ said:


> I'm not coming, but I just want to say I think that's a great idea! You should totally do it.


Yeah, I'll probably do that, or some variation. I think it'd be fun.



Ninja Storm said:


> So... If I know that I won't win in the finals, can I try for a 60.00 flat?


Well there's nothing stopping you, but like Mike said, it ruins the fun of it. And just to be clear, I'm only taking this from the first round results, so if you don't want to get an average in the second or third round, that's your loss.



qqwref said:


> I'm coming (although I have been too lazy to sign up so far).
> 
> PS: please start putting people through for the next round earlier this time
> 
> PPS: y u do 2 rounds of 4x4 and none of OH


I'm pretty hands-off as a delegate, and I would have handled it differently. It'll be a little different with this one since I'm the organizer this time. With the schedule that I made, I'm actually expecting to be ahead of schedule (fingers crossed), so I'm expecting to have time to add a round of OH. That is, if I get enough help from people to get the competition running, which isn't usually a big problem.


----------



## flee135 (Oct 23, 2013)

WOW just kidding guys. I misread, and parking is FREE on Saturdays. You need to make sure to park in Lot 1. I will add updated information on the website soon about this.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 23, 2013)

Just registered! See you lot there!


----------



## uvafan (Oct 24, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> Just registered! See you lot there!



 can't wait!


----------



## aznanimedude (Oct 24, 2013)

NUUUUU I HAVE A JOB NAO. At some point I should actually go a MD comp lololol


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 24, 2013)

Would love to go, but since I currently have no set ride I am estimating there is a 20% chance that I could make it. 
Cool idea with the certificates, though.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 3, 2013)

I've updated hard cutoffs for 2x2 and Square-1. In my opinion they're both pretty lenient. They're there more as a safety precaution than anything so that I can make sure I stay on schedule.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 5, 2013)

There's something wrong with the sign up page. I'm trying to register my sister (2011MERT04), but it keeps saying that I've entered an incorrect security code thingy. I've tried like 4 times, but "You have entered an incorrect code. Please try again!"
She's competing in 2x2x2 and 3x3x3. I'll try again later, but if it doesn't work could you register her and she can just pay $5 at the door or something?
Thanks!

*EDIT:* I got it now. I just used a different computer and it worked fine.


----------



## chris410 (Nov 5, 2013)

I am sure I will be the slowest solver at the competition. That aside, I do enjoy watching the fast cubers solve and I always learn quite a bit so, I am looking forward to the competition.


----------



## slinnyy (Nov 6, 2013)

Why is the hard cutoff for 2x2 set as 1 minute and the 4x4 cutoff as 5 minutes, but the Square-1 cutoff is 1:30?.... I feel like the cutoff for Square-1 is significantly harder than that of 2x2 and 4x4.... Could it at least be 2 minutes or so? :s


----------



## flee135 (Nov 6, 2013)

slinnyy said:


> Why is the hard cutoff for 2x2 set as 1 minute and the 4x4 cutoff as 5 minutes, but the Square-1 cutoff is 1:30?.... I feel like the cutoff for Square-1 is significantly harder than that of 2x2 and 4x4.... Could it at least be 2 minutes or so? :s



I made the cutoffs extremely lenient for 2x2 and 4x4. Perhaps it is not so for Square-1, but I think it's a fair cutoff when referencing the psych sheet. Another reason for this is that there are 30 minutes allotted to Square-1, and this cutoff ensures that we won't be spending too long on this event. I'm sorry if this is too low, but I don't think I will make any changes to this unless I get a lot more complaints about it.


----------



## slinnyy (Nov 7, 2013)

flee135 said:


> I made the cutoffs extremely lenient for 2x2 and 4x4. Perhaps it is not so for Square-1, but I think it's a fair cutoff when referencing the psych sheet. Another reason for this is that there are 30 minutes allotted to Square-1, and this cutoff ensures that we won't be spending too long on this event. I'm sorry if this is too low, but I don't think I will make any changes to this unless I get a lot more complaints about it.



I understand, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats to Felix for his 3.50 average. 

7th in the world.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks! It's been nearly 3 years since my competition PB, which used to be the NAR.

Here were the scrambles from that round if you want to see them.
B R' L' B' U' R U B' U B U' u l' r'
L B R' L' R U' L U' B' L R' u l' r
B' L' R U L U R B' R U' L' u' l r'
L' R L U' B U' R L U L U u' b
R L' U' R' U' R' L B' U' B L u' l r' b'


----------

